# Timout on server workgroup - Dolphin - KDE SC 4.3.5 - SAMBA

## NismoC32

After updating from KDE SC 4.3.4 to 4.3.5 the Samba function in KDE is no longer working.

When I try to browse my Samba Shares in Dolphin or Krusader I find the workgroups available om my net,

but when I try to browse into one of them nothing happens for a while and I then get an error message saying:

Timout on server "name of workgroup".

I'm using samba ver. 3.4.5

My emerge -info :

 *Quote:*   

> wstation # emerge --info  
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc62 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================                                     
> ...

 

Samba works fine on my HTPC/XBMC.

Any idea why this happens ?Last edited by NismoC32 on Sun Jan 31, 2010 5:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigeon768

Does it work ok when you mount it in the command line? eg 'mount -t cifs \\\\192.168.1.14\\share /mnt/samba_share'

----------

## NismoC32

Yes, it asks for a password and since I don't use one I just hit enter and it is mounted.

----------

## NismoC32

I just found out that the same problem exists on my fileserver too,

My fileserver is also powered by Gentoo but in stable mode.

The samba version on my fileserver is 3.0.37 and KDE SC 4.3.3

I don't understand whats happened other than it has to have happened about the same

time as KDE SC 4.3.5 entered portage in unstable form.

I can't remember any other updates/changes that can have caused this problem.

Mounting my samba shares  manually in a CLI and even entering them in fstab works fine,

and my XBMC Live PC has no problem accessing the smb shares.

I'm taking my laptop home from work today, It has Sabayon installed on it.

Just to see if the same problem exists there too.

----------

